# flying Scotsman



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tommoger (Jan 3, 2016)

You'd need a lot of snow foam for that!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

A friend of mine got a good picture of a flying Scotsman. Though it was at the Edinburgh festival.


----------



## Disco1BFG (Jul 30, 2015)

:thumb: Gorgeous pic of a true British Icon - thanks for sharing.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I was going to post up my effort but shan't now - that's fantastic !


----------

